#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  Functional dependency and fully functional dependency

## Lorraine

Hi all,

A relation is said to be in Functional dependency when one attribute uniquely defines another attribute.

To fulfil the criteria of fully functional dependency, the relation must meet the requirement of functional dependency.

Can someone explain these two concepts with examples?

Thank you!

----------

